# Ebola



## Puck it (Oct 3, 2014)

Reports of patient in DC now with symptoms. This is has the potential to get out of control.  I would not want to travel now.  

When are they going to lock the flights out of these countries completely?  I know there are other ways out but flights have the ability to infect a lot of people fast.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 3, 2014)

Perfect solution



Not to mention, if you get caught in an avalanche you would probably survive for at least a day or two in it.


----------



## Rikka (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't understand why the USA and other countries are still flying in and out these hot spots that have Ebola. Just crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Oct 3, 2014)

Rikka said:


> I don't understand why the USA and other countries are still flying in and out these hot spots that have Ebola. Just crazy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I know. What keeps another idiot from lying?  There is pressure coming to stop them though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2014)

I definitely think there should be flight restrictions going to and coming from west Africa until they get that crap under control.


----------



## billski (Oct 3, 2014)

My daughter is still appealing to us to travel to Uganda in January for a college-study program.  How many ways can we say no?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 3, 2014)

Has the US said anything about setting up health checkpoints on inbound international flights? Seems like the next logical step if flights are not going to be temporarily suspended.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2014)

Honestly, I think the onus should be on the West African nations who have a problem in restricting their people from leaving; not from the US playing goalie. 

It would be a monumental task to play goalie because you would need the assistance and cooperation from other nations.  That guy came here via a connection in Brussels.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 3, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Honestly, I think the onus should be on the West African nations who have a problem in restricting their people from leaving; not from the US playing goalie.
> 
> It would be a monumental task to play goalie because of you'd need the assistance and cooperation from other nations.  That guy came here via a connection in Brussels.



Keyword being should. The guy in Dallas came from Liberia and lied on his exit documents, leaving US citizens at risk.

The cost of a US outbreak is way too high.


----------



## billski (Oct 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Keyword being should. The guy in Dallas came from Liberia and lied on his exit documents, leaving US citizens at risk.
> 
> The cost of a US outbreak is way too high.



Agreed.  Problem is, people bring illegal s#1+ into this country all the time, inspections or not.  That's how we got all these predators who have no natural enemies, invasive species.   It would be a logistical nightmare to test everyone entering the country.


----------



## billski (Oct 3, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Honestly, I think the onus should be on the West African nations who have a problem in restricting their people from leaving; not from the US playing goalie.



Agreed.  But they don't want to, arguing that a restriction such as this would economically isolate them, and cripple their economy.


----------



## Rikka (Oct 3, 2014)

Ding ding ding there it is. like anything else Commerse trumps human being.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh shit... We're all going to die...  
Hope it's treatable...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 3, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Oh shit... We're all going to die...
> Hope it's treatable...



It is if caught. But I would not want it. The guy from Dallas also connected thru DC.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> The guy from Dallas also connected thru DC.



Yeah, but the person in DC who potentially has it was in Nigeria recently.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 3, 2014)

I think they'll catch it before you die..   

I survived flying back and forth from Asia and Europe during the bird flu thing...
Countries setup scanners to check your temp as you walked through the airport... 
People were careful... i was careful...

Nobody want to get sick..  But thats what happens... You get sick... You get treated.. You get better...

I'm not about to panic..


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 3, 2014)

Those infared thermometers they use are a joke! Not very accurate


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 3, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Those infared thermometers they use are a joke! Not very accurate



These are scanners you walk through..  Pretty cool stuff..
They aren't supposed to be accurate..  just identify people running hot...


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I think they'll catch it before you die..
> 
> I survived flying back and forth from Asia and Europe during the bird flu thing...
> Countries setup scanners to check your temp as you walked through the airport...
> ...



I thought that screening was/is in place now.

The guy in Dallas was reported to just be here visiting.  Biggest transgression he made was not reporting that he had contact with someone who had Ebola, and it's not clear to me that he was intentionally lying.

The bigger worry I have is about screw-ups like what the ER staff in Dallas did.  If someone from West Africa or who has been to West Africa in the past month shows up at an ER with so much as a sniffle they should be immediately quarantined and tested for Ebola.  If this had happened I think the risk of others getting the disease would be greatly reduced.  Ebola's really not easy to catch as long as one takes reasonable precautions...

FWIW I have travel plans overseas in the near future and I have no worries about Ebola...at least no more than I do about ISIS...


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 3, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> These are scanners you walk through..  Pretty cool stuff..
> They aren't supposed to be accurate..  just identify people running hot...


Talking about hand helds the're using in Liberia.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 3, 2014)

hammer said:


> FWIW I have travel plans overseas in the near future and I have no worries about Ebola...at least no more than I do about ISIS...



same...   
I'll take the normal precautions that I always do..


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 3, 2014)

I seriously doubt any African country with an Ebola problem is going to be able to restrict travel in any way shape or form. They can't even convince most people that Ebola exists, is avoidable, and isn't a government conspiracy.

That said, I'm not sure I'm a fan of the idea of checks in US airports, since it'll be one more intrusion, one more delay, one more eroded freedom. And, like most of these types of things, while the intent is good, once the problem passes the routine will remain. Now, if it'll stop the spread of zombies, maybe I'd be OK with it.

In any case, refer back to the image at the start of the thread.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 3, 2014)

billski said:


> My daughter is still appealing to us to travel to Uganda in January for a college-study program.  How many ways can we say no?



No is NO!


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 3, 2014)

I watched the CDC press conference all I could think about was this scene
[video]http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=youtube+airplane+pinochio&FORM=VIRE7#view=detail&mid=825D1202711583D2CAEB825D1202711583D2CAEB[/video]


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2014)

St. Bear said:


>




While I'd like to believe this to be 100% true, I have my doubts.  I'm guessing there's a small airborne contagious component to it.  As in, close proximity.  

The reason I question the above is we've had two American doctors become infected.  I'm certain those two gentlemen were trained extensively in medical precautions.  I know I was during my 2 year clinical internship in a hospital.  

If it's as simple as what is stated above, those docs had to act in a very careless fashion to catch the disease.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 3, 2014)

They're getting some of the military involved for enforcement.....a little late...y/n?...guess never too late..but... sure would like someone take steps to protect the public and deal with high-class business flyers' shaken psyches after the fact...


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 3, 2014)

Military involvement? Why? ....A Cameraman  is now infected ? Not exactley close contact job. 
The idea of quarenteen in ones house is not a great idea. They use the plumbing drainage system in the house which is connected to the Municipal sewer system, a perfect environment for bacteria/ viruses .


----------



## Puck it (Oct 3, 2014)

Three week incubation period before any signs.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh shit.. we are all going to die...  

Been nice knowing everyone...   
Maybe we can get some turns in before the apocalypse..    That's my hope at least...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope I can still ski once in zombie form.


----------



## Edd (Oct 4, 2014)

I've caught maybe one cold in the last eight years. I'll selflessly donate my superblood for humankind. This is my destiny.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 4, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I hope I can still ski once in zombie form.



I was a Zombie in 2006....Had Viral Menengitis, I could'nt speak or move but could understand people. Entro virus almost did me in . Worst 6 mo. of my life, started in October...1st time I didn't ski since 1975


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 4, 2014)

I got my flu shot...  Let's do this thing...
Mainly got it because I'm heading to the west coast to see Phish..


----------



## Puck it (Oct 4, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Oh shit.. we are all going to die...
> 
> Been nice knowing everyone...
> Maybe we can get some turns in before the apocalypse..    That's my hope at least...




Let's not doing anything then.


----------



## Tin (Oct 5, 2014)

I love the attention spans in the U.S. and the rhetoric the media uses (see Weather Channel, Fox, or MSNBC).

 Meanwhile 15,000-30,000+ people will die in the U.S. from the flu this year. If Ebola hits a hundredth of that in the U.S. I will buy everyone ITT a beer. More kids will also die from things like measles, whooping cough, etc. because their parents do not understand basic biology and chose not to vaccinate their kids in fear of Autism. My favorite being HPV vaccinations suddenly make children "mentally retarded".


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2014)

Tin said:


> I love the attention spans in the U.S. and the rhetoric the media uses (see Weather Channel, Fox, or MSNBC).
> 
> Meanwhile 15,000-30,000+ people will die in the U.S. from the flu this year. If Ebola hits a hundredth of that in the U.S. I will buy everyone ITT a beer. More kids will also die from things like measles, whooping cough, etc. because their parents do not understand basic biology and chose not to vaccinate their kids in fear of Autism. My favorite being HPV vaccinations suddenly make children "mentally retarded".



Most people only care what celebrities and sports personalities are doing. And then the attention span is measured in 
microseconds.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 5, 2014)

billski said:


> My daughter is still appealing to us to travel to Uganda in January for a college-study program.  How many ways can we say no?



Uganda is ~3,000 miles from where the ebola outbreaks are.  If there was a disease in California it wouldn't prevent me from traveling to Florida.  Spain is closer to the outbreaks than Uganda is, are people concerned about going to Spain?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 5, 2014)

Tin said:


> I love the attention spans in the U.S. and the rhetoric the media uses (see Weather Channel, Fox, or MSNBC).
> 
> Meanwhile 15,000-30,000+ people will die in the U.S. from the flu this year. If Ebola hits a hundredth of that in the U.S. I will buy everyone ITT a beer. More kids will also die from things like measles, whooping cough, etc. because their parents do not understand basic biology and chose not to vaccinate their kids in fear of Autism. My favorite being HPV vaccinations suddenly make children "mentally retarded".



I bet more kids die of hunger in the US then will die from ebola...


----------



## Tin (Oct 5, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Most people only care what celebrities and sports personalities are doing.



Sadly the whole "anti-vaccine" movement appears to be a social thing as well. Check out the rates of children/teens unvaccinated in L.A., the majority don't live in south-central.


----------



## Tin (Oct 5, 2014)

funky_catskills said:


> i bet more kids die of hunger in the us then will die from ebola...



x10000


----------



## Puck it (Oct 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Uganda is ~3,000 miles from where the ebola outbreaks are. If there was a disease in California it wouldn't prevent me from traveling to Florida. Spain is closer to the outbreaks than Uganda is, are people concerned about going to Spain?



Not confirmed yet, but there goes that theory.

[h=1]Man dies from Ebola-like Marburg virus in Uganda[/h]


----------



## Puck it (Oct 6, 2014)

And the Spain


Oct 6, 2:41 PM EDT


Spanish nurse is suspected of Ebola infection


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2014)

That's the scary thing about Ebola - it lays "dormant" so to speak for 2+ weeks, which can allow plenty of time for those infected (who often feel relatively "normal" during the incubation phase) the ability via the modern extensive travel networks we have worldwide to get far from its epicenter before becoming contagious and then potentially creating "sub colonies" of infection across the globe.

Add in the fact that Ebola falls into the general classification of what's known as a hemoragic fever, which tend to have high rates of mutation and you've got one scary recipe for a potential global pandemic since where its epicenter is just doesn't have anywhere close to the medical facilities to contain it. And that goes for a large number of countries worldwide


----------



## jack97 (Oct 7, 2014)

drjeff said:


> the modern extensive travel networks we have worldwide to get far from its epicenter before becoming contagious and then potentially creating "sub colonies" of infection across the globe.




yep.... more troubling is that a scientist with a background in biology can not make this connection.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2014)

But let's not do anything and don't be worried.  It is not a real problem.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 7, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I bet more kids die of hunger in the US then will die from ebola...



No, the kids will die from eating dollar menu food, junk food, crap high fat/junk carb free school breakfasts & lunches, and grocery store processed food paid for with their EBT card.   Unless there's parental neglect going on, nobody starves in the United States.


----------



## Tin (Oct 7, 2014)

Geoff said:


> No, the kids will die from eating dollar menu food, junk food, crap high fat/junk carb free school breakfasts & lunches, and grocery store processed food paid for with their EBT card.   Unless there's parental neglect going on, nobody starves in the United States.



LOL

There are 8 million elderly citizens who are unable to put food on the table because of inefficient community and state resources and the possibility of their own limited cognitive functioning. 

I don't mind paying $38 a year to help fund food stamps. Guess I'm another sucker.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 8, 2014)

So we suddenly have children across the country dieing from some type of respiratory virus. Thousands of young children crossing our southern border & then being dispersed around the country sitting in classrooms with our children. What could possibly go wrong? Coincidense?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 8, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> So we suddenly have children across the country dieing from some type of respiratory virus. Thousands of young children crossing our southern border & then being dispersed around the country sitting in classrooms with our children. What could possibly go wrong? Coincidense?



The best way to avoid catching an infectious disease is to NEVER get close enough to it to allow the possibility of it spreading from a host in the 1st place!!


----------



## Geoff (Oct 8, 2014)

Tin said:


> I don't mind paying $38 a year to help fund food stamps. Guess I'm another sucker.



I have no issue with ~20% of my tax dollars going to fund the safety net.  I just think that the kinds of food people are allowed to buy with an EBT card should be limited.   I look in the grocery cart and see soda, chips, cookies, and high fat/high salt frozen microwavable garbage.   30 years from now, my tax dollars are going to fund Medicaid to treat their diabetes and heart disease.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 8, 2014)

drjeff said:


> The best way to avoid catching an infectious disease is to NEVER get close enough to it to allow the possibility of it spreading from a host in the 1st place!!



So you don't exchange bodily fluids with your patients?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 8, 2014)

I just checked.. 

Sky isn't falling..


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 8, 2014)

Geoff said:


> I have no issue with ~20% of my tax dollars going to fund the safety net.  I just think that the kinds of food people are allowed to buy with an EBT card should be limited.   I look in the grocery cart and see soda, chips, cookies, and high fat/high salt frozen microwavable garbage.   30 years from now, my tax dollars are going to fund Medicaid to treat their diabetes and heart disease.



+1000000

The sad reality is that junk food is much cheaper to get and easier to prepare than a well balanced, healthy meal.


----------



## Rowsdower (Oct 8, 2014)

So just learned that ZMapp is cocktail of three antibodies against ebola viral proteins. This means there's a much lower chance of the treatment becoming ineffective due to mutation since the chance of all three targets being effected by mutation is negligible. 

Pretty cool. I'm sure it impacts effectiveness, but more targets will probably be identified. The key issue is ramping up production of the drug. Right now it can only be produced in small quantities for research. I wonder if they couldn't move to a more efficient culture method. We use bacterial cell culture to produce protein. If they've identified the genes encoding the antibodies, which I"m sure they have by now, they can simply transfect a cell line that typically generates a lot of protein. Last I heard they were using tobacco plants which I've never heard of using for protein production.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 9, 2014)

It is horrible death and diesese! Overall very little percentage of ppl have been catching this so far. news makes it scary


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/12/health/ebola/index.html


----------



## Puck it (Oct 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/12/health/ebola/index.html




How are they contracting it in protective if not an airborne disease?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> How are they contracting it in protective if not an airborne disease?



I don't know....but it seems like you can catch it outside of these parameters (below), which is pretty scary. I don't think any one agency actually understands how it is transmitted or replicated, or if they do, they aren't making it public to prevent mass hysteria. There's more to this than meets the eye.



St. Bear said:


>


----------



## Puck it (Oct 12, 2014)

Wtf. Patient that supposedly travelled to Liberia showing signs of Ebola in Boston now.


----------



## Edd (Oct 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> How are they contracting it in protective if not an airborne disease?



If we understand the disease correctly, they screwed up the protocol. It happens.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 12, 2014)

Edd said:


> If we understand the disease correctly, they screwed up the protocol. It happens.




Moslty likely but how?


----------



## bigbog (Oct 12, 2014)

Probably sweat, mixed with microscopic bits of blood...(just a guess).  Appears that not very many hospitals have been rehearsing the scenario.  Main carrier #1 walks right into the ER..:roll:??  Has anyone here seen a vacuum suit in the ER....?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2014)

bigbog said:


> Has anyone here seen a vacuum suit in the ER....?



No.  And I spent one week a month working in the ER for the past two years.  We did have an isolation room in the ER, but that was used mainly for psych patients freaking out.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 13, 2014)

bigbog said:


> Probably sweat, mixed with microscopic bits of blood...(just a guess).  Appears that not very many hospitals have been rehearsing the scenario.  Main carrier #1 walks right into the ER..:roll:??  Has anyone here seen a vacuum suit in the ER....?



The pharmacists in my office (one has BS in Biology from MIT) were discussing this.  It's not "airborne" as in it lives and travels by air.  But if virus is attached to a chunk of something and flown through the air and lands on you, yeah...it's possible.  They also heard the Texas ebola victim vomited on the sidewalk before going to hospital...nice discussion on how long virus would last on vomit on a texas sidewalk (depends on contents of vomit,  temperature of sidewalk...etc..).   Interesting stuff lol.

I work in a boston hospital, and we are "prepared"...but that means as soon as it's known the patient has it...it's that timeframe when noone yet knows that worries me.  Every big hospital is prepared for all types of precautions.  Just glad my office is a few blocks from  hospital lol.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 13, 2014)

Everybody survive the weekend?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Everybody survive the weekend?




No one is saying the sky is falling, but your apathy is astounding.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 13, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Everybody survive the weekend?



Actually no, lot's of people didn't.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh Crap   And the hospital still says they are "confident that the precautions that we have in place are protecting our health-care workers."  Really?  FAIL!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...as-eric-duncan-has-tested-positive-for-ebola/


----------



## bigbog (Oct 13, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> ......I work in a boston hospital, and we are "prepared"...but that means as soon as it's known the patient has it...it's that timeframe when noone yet knows that worries me.  Every big hospital is prepared for all types of precautions.  Just glad my office is a few blocks from  hospital lol.



_Exactly_!  Hearing them being flown into the knowledgeable and prepared environs of Boston's hospitals would've had me feeling *a LOT* more comfortable...  What I heard of Dallas...:-o, oviously a non-professional reaction...but of all places..with southern leisurely manner of handling some things....&$%(($)Y$)#..  I may be going overboard a bit, and not saying it is...but this is the way terrorism has its best chances...imho.


----------



## Edd (Oct 13, 2014)

funky_catskills said:


> everybody survive the weekend?



lol


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2014)

[h=1]WHO says Ebola is 'most severe acute health emergency in modern times'[/h]


----------



## Edd (Oct 13, 2014)

Puck it said:


> [h=1]WHO says Ebola is 'most severe acute health emergency in modern times'[/h]



I'll take their word for it. I accept that as a fact. What's your point?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2014)

Edd said:


> I'll take their word for it. I accept that as a fact. What's your point?




Apathy


----------



## Edd (Oct 13, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Apathy



That explains nothing, right? I'm presuming something is bothering you but I think "apathy" doesn't cover it.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2014)

Edd said:


> That explains nothing, right? I'm presuming something is bothering you but I think "apathy" doesn't cover it.



It does for me.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 13, 2014)

Edd said:


> I'll take their word for it. I accept that as a fact. What's your point?



So - what was Aids?  Not a big deal anymore?


----------



## Edd (Oct 13, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> So - what was Aids?  Not a big deal anymore?



I'm not the guy to ask, but I imagine avoiding AIDS is not difficult.


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 13, 2014)

Info from the WHO
http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs103/en/

http://www.who.int/en/


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 14, 2014)

Have you guys heard the new joke about Ebola? 

Nevermind, you probably won't get it.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2014)

That's pretty good.  :lol:

But a year late.  The Cowboys have a pretty damn good football team right now.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 14, 2014)

I am seriously NOT paying attention to football this year..


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Have you guys heard the new joke about Ebola?
> 
> Nevermind, you probably won't get it.



Yeah, if you like your Ebola, you can keep your Ebola!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks like the Jets lost...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## marcski (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey D, did you play/are you playing at any of the Hunter Oktoberfest weekends?   We were up there on Sunday.  Not really my cup of tea...but that woman blues singer was having a great time up on the stage.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> The Cowboys have a pretty damn good football team right now.


Does that mean that everyone can start hating them again?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 14, 2014)

marcski said:


> Hey D, did you play/are you playing at any of the Hunter Oktoberfest weekends?   We were up there on Sunday.  Not really my cup of tea...but that woman blues singer was having a great time up on the stage.



no that was my buddy Sonny Rock on drums..
Prbly Lex Grey singing...

I'm keeping a low profile lately...


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2014)

second health care worker tested positive. I would be going crazy if I had a loved ones or friends working in that hospital. 

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/health...-positive-ebola-authorities/story?id=26206090


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2014)

jack97 said:


> second health care worker tested positive. I would be going crazy if I had a loved ones or friends working in that hospital.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/health...-positive-ebola-authorities/story?id=26206090


She was also on a flight with 132 people on board this past Monday.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...-health-care-worker-tests-positive-for-ebola/


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> She was also on a flight with 132 people on board this past Monday.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...-health-care-worker-tests-positive-for-ebola/


I feel like the whole situation in Dallas belongs in the WTF thread...


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 15, 2014)

St. Bear said:


>



Despite 2 cases in Dallas, this still holds true.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Despite 2 cases in Dallas, this still holds true.



yep..... and I'm sure this will be contained given the clusterfVck over at Dallas. The problem is some lives may be lost due to the learning curve involved. It sucks when you lose them in this manner. 

Going back to AIDs, my mother in-law lost all of her closest friends in NYC and she cared one of them till his last day. The chances were small that we would get it but it still hurt to see love ones go.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 15, 2014)

I hope everyone who is making light about Ebola is right and this is only few cases,I really pray!
How about stopping the Damn flights out of infected areas already !. WTF thread is right ! Call your F ing congressman and demand some action !
The Black plague spread from rats /fleas. Rats many turn this disease into a plague, they live in sewer but can easily pay a visit through your bathroom or restaruant or other public places.The infected people used thier sewer system possibly infecting rats. 
It's possible!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> She was also on a flight with 132 people on board this past Monday.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...-health-care-worker-tests-positive-for-ebola/


Plane made 5 other flights before being taken out of service.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Plane made 5 other flights before being taken out of service.



This is scary.

With the administration and CDC's response (or lack thereof) to this, it almost seems like there were no scenarios that had previously been created. Not specially for Ebola, but any virus that had a high mortality rate.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2014)

The admin and CDC is part of this clusterfVck, the (2nd) nurse ask the cdc if it was ok to fly even with an elevated temp., they did not restrict her.

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...mber-vinson-checked-cdc-flight-source-n226961


When the aids pandemic (?) hit us many years ago, there was constant source of misinformation or unknowns. That in itself cost some lives.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 15, 2014)

jack97 said:


> The admin and CDC is part of this clusterfVck, the (2nd) nurse ask the cdc if it was ok to fly even with an elevated temp., they did not restrict her.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...mber-vinson-checked-cdc-flight-source-n226961
> 
> ...



Can't wait for the Lawers to get involed....Ebola and may end up facing suit.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2014)

jack97 said:


> The admin and CDC is part of this clusterfVck, the (2nd) nurse ask the cdc if it was ok to fly even with an elevated temp., they did not restrict her.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...mber-vinson-checked-cdc-flight-source-n226961
> 
> ...



True in hindsight there was some misinformation back during the onset of the aids crisis.  But one also has to remember that with new and "emerging" infectious diseases, modern science often doesn't know the full mechanism of how it is an isn't spread until they've seen enough cases to see a repeatable trend of the infection process.  And this is a BIG factor with the spread of infectious disease, since there can be hundreds if not thousands of variables in the infection process, and until one is able to eliminate a bunch of the variables, figuring out the "constants" can be a challenge.  Let alone when some of the "detective" work that is done retrospectively often involves the investigator having to some extent rely upon the sick patient's, or a friend/relative/colleague of the sick patient's recollection of an event (the actual infection) that may have occurred days/weeks/months before

It's this detective process, and all the uncertainty around it, that can, and often does lead to misinformation being spread.  

The bottom line is that one should assume, until the repeatable spreading mechanism of the disease process is determined, that it IS spread more easily than it may be portrayed.  That may sound harsh and reactionary,  BUT it's likely prudent in this case until we know how it spreads and how to stop the spread


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2014)

drjeff said:


> The bottom line is that one should assume, until the repeatable spreading mechanism of the disease process is determined, that it IS spread more easily than it may be portrayed.  That may sound harsh and reactionary,  BUT it's likely prudent in this case until we know how it spreads and how to stop the spread



This guy didn't get that memo:  







:blink:


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 16, 2014)

Why is that bad?
The patient has a suit on..  the people in the suits were probably attending to the patient before the hit the tarmac..
I doubt the pilot is going to put on a suit...

This is how mis information is passed... by pictures with no explanations or real thought put into what's being shown..


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> This guy didn't get that memo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This person did though!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2014)

FC,  Who is to say the patients suit is functioning properly?  What if its not and that guy accidentally rubbed up against the stretcher?   

Perhaps my mindset is different than yours after recently working in a hospital for two years.  We gloved, gowned and put on face masks constantly just in case.  No one stepped foot in the same room as a patient without gloves on at the very least.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 16, 2014)

drjeff said:


> The bottom line is that one should assume, until the repeatable spreading mechanism of the disease process is determined, that it IS spread more easily than it may be portrayed.  That may sound harsh and reactionary,  BUT it's likely prudent in this case until we know how it spreads and how to stop the spread



The transmission mechanism is currently known-- it is transmitted via bodily fluids, which means some sort of contact is required.  What's not known is the virus's ability for its transmission mechanism to mutate to new routes of transmission (eg, airborne).


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2014)

ThinkSnow said:


> The transmission mechanism is currently known-- it is transmitted via bodily fluids, which means some sort of contact is required. What's not known is the virus's ability for its transmission mechanism to mutate to new routes of transmission (eg, airborne).



Not true fully.  The virus can survive outside of the host for a couple hours on a dry surface and in the fluids for several hours.  So direct contact with the host is not needed.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2014)

ThinkSnow said:


> The transmission mechanism is currently known-- it is transmitted via bodily fluids, which means some sort of contact is required.  What's not known is the virus's ability for its transmission mechanism to mutate to new routes of transmission (eg, airborne).



In other words ONE of mechanism of transfer is known.  We don't know as of yet if there are OTHER mechanisms of transfer.

In infection control, the rule is to assume that everyone has everything until you're certain they don't


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 16, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Not true fully.  The virus can survive outside of the host for a couple hours on a dry surface and in the fluids for several hours.  So direct contact with the host is not needed.



Never mentioned "host."


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2014)

ThinkSnow said:


> Never mentioned "host."



It was assumed as direct contact.  Contact with bodily fluids outside the body is a secondary contact.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 16, 2014)

Never mentioned "direct" either.

:wink:


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> FC,  Who is to say the patients suit is functioning properly?  What if its not and that guy accidentally rubbed up against the stretcher?
> 
> Perhaps my mindset is different than yours after recently working in a hospital for two years.  We gloved, gowned and put on face masks constantly just in case.  No one stepped foot in the same room as a patient without gloves on at the very least.



Who can say anything?
You have to trust your training and equipment..

It's the same with space suits... People use them - they don't die..


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2014)

Your opinion is different than mine FC and that's fine.  You'd be fine standing as that guy in the picture is, I wouldn't be.

Two nurses trusted their training and equipment in Texas.  They now have the disease.  Knowing that, I'm not standing anywhere near an infected person without serious protection.  YMMV


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Two nurses trusted their training and equipment in Texas.  They now have the disease.  Knowing that, I'm not standing anywhere near an infected person without serious protection.  YMMV



+1

How's that old saying go? "An ounce of prevents is worth a pound of cure"


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Your opinion is different than mine FC and that's fine.  You'd be fine standing as that guy in the picture is, I wouldn't be.
> 
> Two nurses trusted their training and equipment in Texas.  They now have the disease.  Knowing that, I'm not standing anywhere near an infected person without serious protection.  YMMV



Now there's a report that came out today that a grad student in infectious diseases from Yale, who the school sent over to help set up a computer tracking/data collection system in Africa, and per the school's and the student's own knowledge never came into direct contact with a person who had ebola has been admitted to Yale - New Haven Hospital with "ebola like symptoms" for monitoring in a negative pressure room (they returned from Africa about 2 weeks ago).  Hopefully it will just be a common flu,  but if it is actually ebola, it just goes to show you how unknown all the mechanisms of transfer are and that the reality is we just don't know very much about this apparently not to difficult to transfer, very virulent virus 

At times there's the urge for "common good" and "help the world" mentality, but there are also times, when even the most noble of emergency responders have to make the call to let and in some cases even have to stand back and watch the "victim" die for their own safety, which needs to come first.  This might very well be a case where say 5,000 or 10,000 will need to go untreated and die to keep hundreds of thousands from getting infected and likely dying since there just isn't the available treatment resources available anywhere in the world in enough supply to treat a massive, wide scale infection


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2014)

drjeff said:


> At times there's the urge for "common good" and "help the world" mentality, but there are also times, when even the most noble of emergency responders have to make the call to let and in some cases even have to stand back and watch the "victim" die for their own safety, which needs to come first.  This might very well be a case where say 5,000 or 10,000 will need to go untreated and die to keep hundreds of thousands from getting infected and likely dying since there just isn't the available treatment resources available anywhere in the world in enough supply to treat a massive, wide scale infection




sounds like a movie


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 17, 2014)

That movie is very likely loosely based on "The Hot Zone."  

A book about the first case of ebola in Reston, VA back in the 1970's.

That book will scare the $h@t out of you.


----------



## buellski (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## JimG. (Oct 17, 2014)

The Hot Zone is a scary book. I read it 20 years ago when Ebola was mostly confined to caves and remote African tribes.

My son Peter is at Cornell, they just sent a notice to all students that they have instituted travel restrictions. They also "strongly discourage" hosting visitors from affected regions of Africa. Alot of smart people at Cornell.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 17, 2014)

So... Everybody OK?  cool..

Wash your hands...


----------



## jack97 (Oct 17, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Wash your hands...



I feel like I'm in a strip club.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 17, 2014)

jack97 said:


> I feel like I'm in a strip club.



Less gliter


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## ctenidae (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/20/health/ebola-overreaction/

There's irony in them thar hills...


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 22, 2014)

Good article about a possible vaccine, and even better video clip on the virus:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...west-africa-vaccine-tests-by-january-says-who


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 22, 2014)

My one hospital is having 200 training classes over the next 2 weeks to train people how to put equipment off/on.  It's a very tricky process - and buddies are required.  CEO came to my dept for lunch last week and described the process and how it requires continual practice to develop the muscle memory to do it correctly...especially when the time comes.  My hospital took some of the Logan patients a week or two ago - which they gave them practice for the process.

But from a work perspective...all the clinical educators doing this training I rely on to do my job...so they are hard to meet with - so stuff doesn't get done as easily.  And nevermind the amount of hours the RNs/MDs/Techs are spending in these 200 classes...all in my one hospital.  Ebola is a billion dollar industry lmao.  It's nutso!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Two can play that silly game.

Difference is this guy actually is the Vice President.


----------



## Edd (Oct 22, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Two can play that silly game.
> 
> Difference is this guy actually is the Vice President.



Touchy, touchy.  Let it drift. It was funny.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 23, 2014)

But see...this is just lame... he is a former Chairman of the Foreign Relations Committee...so I think he may just know a little bit about other countries...  



steamboat1 said:


> Two can play that silly game.
> 
> Difference is this guy actually is the Vice President.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> But see...this is just lame... he is a former Chairman of the Foreign Relations Committee...so I think he may just know a little bit about other countries...



He is a f'ing moron.  Nothing else to say.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 24, 2014)

NY Doctor test positive.......WTF should be a manditory 30 day Quarenteen for anyone who works with patients.
De ja vu.
With Flu season coming maybe some out there will at least wash there hands...so hype can't be all bad.


----------



## moresnow (Oct 24, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> NY Doctor test positive.......WTF should be a manditory 30 day Quarenteen for anyone who works with patients.
> De ja vu.
> With Flu season coming maybe some out there will at least wash there hands...so hype can't be all bad.


This should be an interesting flu season.  Can't wait for everyone to come down with Ebola like symptoms and freak out.


----------



## Edd (Oct 24, 2014)

It certainly seems like more care should have been taken when he returned but I'm not privy to all of the details. 

Everything below is a comment regarding the doctor from Gawker:

If you do not want to contract ebola, then:

1) Do not have sex with Dr. Spencer until such time as he is no longer contagious.

2) Do not ask Dr. Spencer to spit into your mouth or eyes.

3) Do not drink Dr. Spencer's blood or rub your open wounds on Dr. Spencer.

4) Do not lick sweat off of Dr. Spencer or drink his urine.

5) Do not ingest any of Dr. Spencer's vomit or feces.

If you refrain from any of these things, you should be able to avoid contracting ebola from Dr. Spencer.

Ebola has been studied extensively for several decades and its transmission vectors are well-known. Ebola is transmittable through direct bodily fluids only and only when the viral load is high enough. At that level, the patient displays symptoms of infection. If the patient is asymptomatic, then the viral load is insufficient to be generally transmissible.

Ebola is not airborne and cannot be contracted merely by breathing the same air as someone with Ebola, even if that person is symptomatic. Contrary to what you may have read in "The Hot Zone" (a terrible and inaccurate sensationalized account of one strain of Ebola) or what you may have seen in "Outbreak" (a terrible Dustin Hoffman movie loosely inspired by "The Hot Zone"), Ebola is difficult to contract and will not liquify your guts and/or make you bleed out of your eyeballs.

The four cases diagnosed in the United States all share one thing in common: all four people contracted Ebola by having prolonged contact with symptomatic Ebola patients while treating those patients.

If you are not a healthcare worker actively treating a symptomatic Ebola patient, your chances of contracting Ebola are exceedingly slim. Given that New York City is 469 square miles, it is worth noting that Dr. Spencer only salivates, vomits, bleeds, poops, and/or urinates in certain locations within those 469 square miles.

If you can avoid sharing the same lollipops, bagels, coffee mugs, toilets and syringes as Dr. Spencer, you'll be fine. If at all possible, do not lick the same subway pole that Dr. Spencer has just urinated on.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 24, 2014)

Edd said:


> It certainly seems like more care should have been taken when he returned but I'm not privy to all of the details.
> 
> Everything below is a comment regarding the doctor from Gawker:
> 
> ...



Addendum;
All above does not apply if you are a cameraman.
Or contract the disease from a rat that has bathed in Dr Spencer's bodily fluids


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

How we all feeling today?
I rode a bunch of planes recently...  And I have a cough...   

How long do I have to live here? We talking days or weeks?


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 24, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> How we all feeling today?
> I rode a bunch of planes recently...  And I have a cough...
> 
> How long do I have to live here? We talking days or weeks?


Hours ..,,, Can I have your skis?
 as you won't be needing them


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Hours ..,,, Can I have your skis?
> as you won't be needing them



I'm feeling better...
I think I'll go for a walk...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2014)

He knew he was not feeling and went out in public.  Wtf.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

Science!!!!!!!   



> NEW YORK (The Borowitz Report)—There is a deep-seated fear among some Americans that an Ebola outbreak could make the country turn to science.
> 
> In interviews conducted across the nation, leading anti-science activists expressed their concern that the American people, wracked with anxiety over the possible spread of the virus, might desperately look to science to save the day.



http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/fear-ebola-outbreak-make-nation-turn-science


----------



## Geoff (Oct 24, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Science!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/fear-ebola-outbreak-make-nation-turn-science



Not a chance 

I'm convinced we're headed to Idiocracy


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2014)

Edd said:


> It certainly seems like more care should have been taken when he returned but I'm not privy to all of the details.
> 
> Everything below is a comment regarding the doctor from Gawker:
> 
> ...



How then did Dr. Spencer get ebola? Was he not apparently following all the precautions and safety protocols and still contracted it? 

This is the thing with a contagious hemoragic fever disease like ebola, we just don't know, or can't be sure of ALL the mechanisms of transfer, and #2 they tend to have the abiliity to rapidly mutate. If we're looking at a different strain, a strain that MAY have some airborne spreading potential, then you've got a whole different situation.....

This is pure science, not public health spin from the government, that needs to be considered here


----------



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2014)

drjeff said:


> How then did Dr. Spencer get ebola? Was he not apparently following all the precautions and safety protocols and still contracted it?
> 
> This is the thing with a contagious hemoragic fever disease like ebola, we just don't know, or can't be sure of ALL the mechanisms of transfer, and #2 they tend to have the abiliity to rapidly mutate. If we're looking at a different strain, a strain that MAY have some airborne spreading potential, then you've got a whole different situation.....
> 
> This is pure science, not public health spin from the government, that needs to be considered here



I would also think that they should institute a mandatory quarantine for all volunteer workers returning for the infected areas.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

"MAY" causes people to panic... "MAY" is the fuel for the upcoming elections...


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I would also think that they should institute a mandatory quarantine for all volunteer workers returning for the infected areas.



I would have to agree, from the public health perspective.  We know a bunch about ebola and how it "works" but we don't know it all. And the last thing that anyone wants is for what has happened in Africa to happen in the US. Plain and simply put, we DON'T have the facilities and quantity of drugs to treat a multi thousand person outbreak


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 24, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Hours ..,,, Can I have your skis?
> as you won't be needing them



Since it is well known that DMC is a snowborder, I'd guess he wouldn't miss any skis...

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Since it is well known that DMC is a snowborder, I'd guess he wouldn't miss any skis...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I actually have skis...  And Telemark skis...  
And ebola... cough cough... barf barf..... poop poop...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

Nina Pham is giving a press conference...!!!!!!!

I hear you can catch ebola from the TV so put on your masks...


----------



## Edd (Oct 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I would also think that they should institute a mandatory quarantine for all volunteer workers returning for the infected areas.



I completely agree with this. I'm shocked that's not the case already. Small price to pay.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

Edd said:


> I completely agree with this. I'm shocked that's not the case already. Small price to pay.



And where would that be?


----------



## Edd (Oct 24, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> And where would that be?



Not a medical expert but they recently quarantined an American family in their home for 21 days for Ebola concerns. I'm sure competent adults can devise an area in each case. 

And this is in regard to folks returning from treating Ebola patients overseas. Completely reasonable precaution.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

Edd said:


> Not a medical expert but they recently quarantined an American family in their home for 21 days for Ebola concerns. I'm sure competent adults can devise an area in each case.
> 
> And this is in regard to folks returning from treating Ebola patients overseas. Completely reasonable precaution.



But where?  In the country they are coming from?  After they get here in the US?
Would keeping them in the country they got it from work for all you non "medical experts"?
Or the news outlets and politicians using this to advance themselves??

Should we bring them here and risk a potential outbreak after they poop and puke on everyone?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

And is someones home a good enough place ?  is it air proof?  Will all the neighbors get it?


----------



## Edd (Oct 24, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> But where?  In the country they are coming from?  After they get here in the US?
> Would keeping them in the country they got it from work for all you non "medical experts"?
> Or the news outlets and politicians using this to advance themselves??
> 
> Should we bring them here and risk a potential outbreak after they poop and puke on everyone?



You don't seem to be asking serious questions. I completely agree with you that news outlets and politicians are being opportunistic and making the disease sound more spreadable than it is. But, there have been at least 4 recent cases in this country, all people treating patients. Something isn't going correctly with protocols. It doesn't spread easily so I don't think the quarantine location is a serious concern.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2014)

Edd said:


> You don't seem to be asking serious questions. I completely agree with you that news outlets and politicians are being opportunistic and making the disease sound more spreadable than it is. But, there have been at least 4 recent cases in this country, all people treating patients. Something isn't going correctly with protocols. It doesn't spread easily so I don't think the quarantine location is a serious concern.



I think F_C is partly mocking the already ridiculous amount of hysterical mis-information the media and others have already spread.


----------



## Edd (Oct 24, 2014)

JimG. said:


> I think F_C is partly mocking the already ridiculous amount of hysterical mis-information the media and others have already spread.



I'm catching that and agree with him on that point.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2014)

Geoff said:


> ........I'm convinced we're headed to Idiocracy...



"headed"..? ;-)


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 24, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I actually have skis...  And Telemark skis...
> And ebola... cough cough... barf barf..... poop poop...



I bet you do.  But you might be gone before you notice the skis were missing. Lol Seriously, How often to you bust out the Ol'2 planks?

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

Edd said:


> You don't seem to be asking serious questions. I completely agree with you that news outlets and politicians are being opportunistic and making the disease sound more spreadable than it is. But, there have been at least 4 recent cases in this country, all people treating patients. Something isn't going correctly with protocols. It doesn't spread easily so I don't think the quarantine location is a serious concern.



They are kind of serous...

Quarantine where?

If people don't even want anybody thats been near a person that had ebola in the US..  then where? 
That's my question.

It's WAAAAY easier to scare people and buy into the panic than it is to think this through logically.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> I bet you do.  But you might be gone before you notice the skis were missing. Lol Seriously, How often to you bust out the Ol'2 planks?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Few times a year...
Just to embarrass people that think snowboarders can't ski and for the bumps.....


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> It's WAAAAY easier to scare people and buy into the panic than it is to think this through logically.



Especially when there are virtually unlimited forums for all of that.

I mentioned my son at Cornell because I remember how concerned many first time college parents were at the orientation days. Worried about injuries and sickness. Now this.

I would not want to have to set policies for a multi-national, highly diverse, and very open institution like that under these circumstances.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

These days people try to control people with fear..
That is what this is about - controlling us with fear.

It worked great after 911 and we ended up fighting costly wars - and they continue down that path.

I refuse to play into it...  Makes me sad that people allow this to happen.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 24, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Since it is well known that DMC is a snowborder, I'd guess he wouldn't miss any skis...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Snow Boards full of Ebola anyway,


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Snow Boards full of Ebola anyway,



From the factory..


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 24, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> And is someones home a good enough place ?  is it air proof?  Will all the neighbors get it?




http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat...bowl_a_brief_history_of_when_rats_snakes.html
Not safe at home , need bars on your toilet.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

And then there's this circus clown...  Who's been bankrupt more than people have died from ebola in the US...

http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewi...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 24, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Few times a year...
> Just to embarrass people that think snowboarders can't ski and for the bumps.....



That's mighty...funky? of ya. Lol for what its worth, I'm enjoying the new profile/persona. Don't get caught up in the BS. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Oct 25, 2014)

Here come the quarantines:  http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...l-quarantine-all-travelers-with-ebola-contact


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 29, 2014)

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/284582.php

Just seems like a, I don't know, not very good idea. I'm all pro-science and learning, but reconstituting old viruses, and then letting them replicate on their own seems like the plot to a movie.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2014)

Hagel orders quarantine for troops returning from West Africa.  

WTF.  I just do not get this administration.


----------



## dlague (Oct 29, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Hagel orders quarantine for troops returning from West Africa.
> 
> WTF.  I just do not get this administration.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Hagel orders quarantine for troops returning from West Africa.
> 
> WTF.  I just do not get this administration.


Are you saying there shouldn't be a quarantine?  Guess I don't see an issue with it as long as it can be some kind of mandatory home confinement combined with outside monitoring.  May not be much of a risk but I don't like the idea of a person who may or may not be infected traveling around in the US.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2014)

hammer said:


> Are you saying there shouldn't be a quarantine? Guess I don't see an issue with it as long as it can be some kind of mandatory home confinement combined with outside monitoring. May not be much of a risk but I don't like the idea of a person who may or may not be infected traveling around in the US.




My point is that commander in chief is not for quarantines, but his underling is imposing one.  I am for them BTW.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not against the function of the quarantine, particularly for troops that may have been working in high risk areas, such as hospitals or treatment facilities. I think calling it a quarantine is a bit overblown. Segregated observation, maybe?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> I'm not against the function of the quarantine, particularly for troops that may have been working in high risk areas, such as hospitals or treatment facilities. I think calling it a quarantine is a bit overblown. Segregated observation, maybe?



And so are the volunteers in high risk areas and they are not "quarantined".


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 29, 2014)

Puck it said:


> And so are the volunteers in high risk areas and they are not "quarantined".



The volunteers should probably be self-quarantining, maybe stay out of high risk zones for 21 days before boarding the flight home. Seriously, no trained and knowledgeable person should ever be travelling back from a high risk zone unknowingly carrying the virus. 

"Gosh, I wonder if, after spending a month surrounded by Ebola victims, I might have contracted the virus. Oh well, I'll check once I get home." If there's a question whether you might have it, be responsible and wait it out.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2014)

Tin said:


> Sadly the whole "anti-vaccine" movement appears to be a social thing as well. Check out the rates of children/teens unvaccinated in L.A., the majority don't live in south-central.


  We have a friend that didn't get hteir son vaccinated and she is a chiro.  He is in college now.  I don;t know how he went to school or college without them.  My kids had to get the chicken pox one even though they may have had it.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> The volunteers should probably be self-quarantining, maybe stay out of high risk zones for 21 days before boarding the flight home. Seriously, no trained and knowledgeable person should ever be travelling back from a high risk zone unknowingly carrying the virus.
> 
> "Gosh, I wonder if, after spending a month surrounded by Ebola victims, I might have contracted the virus. Oh well, I'll check once I get home." If there's a question whether you might have it, be responsible and wait it out.


  Agreed.  The charities that they are there for should be doping this.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2014)

politicans are using this for being elected so stupid putting ppl way in CT for 21 days with a police officer at someone door ordered from Governor who decided this in early oct. on the news last night. person called from his house. He never had been sick , he went to a the country where the sick are but he in the internet business ebloa online. Then he was negative on a test but orders from the gov. of CT says that anyone from those countries must be quartine for 21 days . this is happended to several ppl in a several states it ricudulors.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> politicans are using this for being elected so stupid putting ppl way in CT for 21 days with a police officer at someone door ordered from Governor who decided this in early oct. on the news last night. person called from his house. He never had been sick , he went to a the country where the sick are but he in the internet business ebloa online. Then he was negative on a test but orders from the gov. of CT says that anyone from those countries must be quartine for 21 days . this is happended to several ppl in a several states it ricudulors.



The thing is Scotty, even though those that went to a country where ebola is, even if those people weren't in the areas where the outbreaks have occurred, they had to get back to the US. And in today's world, that's going to involve a plane ride 99% of the time. You don't know where all those OTHER people on that plane were and if they are, or aren't contagious.  That combined with the fact that while the know ways in which ebola does spread, we're not 100% sure that we know all the ways in which it spreads. 

It is much easier to "contain" a few individuals who POTENTIALLY could be infected (but likely aren't) than have that person potentially come into contact with 10's, 100's or even 1000's of others and potentially infect them. You'd go from what we have right now, which is a relatively "small" population in this country who has been either infected or potentially infected, a population size that you can "easily" control and treat to potentially a situation where you have a population size that is effected by ebola that is far more challenging, if not down right impossible to manage, and with the time frame of this virus, and it's virulence you could see massive casualties in less than the time it takes for a ski season to go from opening day to closing day


----------



## abc (Oct 30, 2014)

The thing is, every year, we got flu going around that's a lot easier to transmit. We never quarantine anyone. 

Bird flu for one year was pretty deadly. Yet we never quarantine a whole plane load of people coming from Hong Kong. Why? Is it because they're coming with money rather than a nurse who came back from treating the sick? 

While in Africa, Ebola's mortality rate was over 50%. Here in the US, so far only one guy died, and that's only because the hospital refuse to treat him (because he had no insurance?). Everyone else recovered.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 30, 2014)

FWIW, there are actually some some significant distinctions here. It might be helpful to understand those when arguing over the details.  From CDC:



Isolation separates sick people with a contagious disease from people who are not sick.
Quarantine separates and restricts the movement of people who were exposed to a contagious disease to see if they become sick.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 30, 2014)

There is a lot of emotion on this subject. The people who say no quarentine is needed are making the case that no one will want to travel to Africa to help treat patients because of an extra 21 days off work. Yet their employers are keeping them away from patients when they return.
The CDC has a recomended graduated volintary .
The Military is using quarentine. 

So a Compromise . If you return and refuse volintary Q..and and at some point become symptomatic , You get the bill for everything related to your chain of contact.
While Dr Spencer did not infect anyone, I'm sure the Bowling alley where he went or the Coffes shop he visited lost some buisness!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2014)

abc said:


> The thing is, every year, we got flu going around that's a lot easier to transmit. We never quarantine anyone.
> 
> Bird flu for one year was pretty deadly. Yet we never quarantine a whole plane load of people coming from Hong Kong. Why? Is it because they're coming with money rather than a nurse who came back from treating the sick?
> 
> While in Africa, Ebola's mortality rate was over 50%. Here in the US, so far only one guy died, and that's only because the hospital refuse to treat him (because he had no insurance?). Everyone else recovered.



And as of now, the US has both an extremely limited supply of the drugs that work "most" of the time on Ebola AND a limited number of treatment facilities that are able to rapidly handle infected patients.

 In ski terms this is like saying you'd want to bring a 60-70 degree weather pattern in right after a 2 foot dump of blower quality powder on top of a late February base. Can you "survive" it? Yup! Do you want to go through it if you don't have too? Nope!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 5, 2014)

Everyone survive HAlloween?

Was on 4 planes... 3 states...   Still showing no signs of ebola...


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Everyone survive HAlloween?
> 
> Was on 4 planes... 3 states...   Still showing no signs of ebola...



You don't look well. :roll:


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 6, 2014)

bummer...  I have been working out a bit...


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 7, 2014)

I just spent 3 days in Atlanta, drove by the Emory hospital twice. Do you think I might have gotten Ebola there? Maybe I'll self-quarantine, at least out of the office, for 3 weeks just to be sure.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> I just spent 3 days in Atlanta, drove by the Emory hospital twice. Do you think I might have gotten Ebola there? Maybe I'll self-quarantine, at least out of the office, for 3 weeks just to be sure.



Might want to make it 4 weeks, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 11, 2014)

Apparently the US is now Ebola Free!

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...ctor-cured-ebola-released-cheers-hugs-n246056


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 11, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Apparently the US is now Ebola Free!
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...ctor-cured-ebola-released-cheers-hugs-n246056



A very good thing indeed ....lets keep it that way!
Hopefully this post doesn't end like the Rocket launch post.
Treatment seems to be working well. 
NY , Nurses are not happy though .


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 11, 2014)

Minor setback ,Vaccine side effect


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...ue-outbreak-kills-40-reaches-capital-who-says

Forget this newfangled Ebola stuff. Plague is where it's at.
In other news, this is pretty awful.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 21, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...ue-outbreak-kills-40-reaches-capital-who-says
> 
> Forget this newfangled Ebola stuff. Plague is where it's at.
> In other news, this is pretty awful.



And now my Radar App has Earthquake reports


----------

